# busy season in Norway :-)



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Love the Yamaha:wink2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i'm going to do a Honda in navy blue and silver.......guess why?

New England Patriots.......waiting for the 7th ring for the decals.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Dag,

Nice unit, I don't see any Yamaha Blowers here in New England, I mainly see Ariens, Toro and Craftsman … But I do have an older Yamaha Receiver, great sound with my Polk Surround system, love it.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*sound*



oneacer said:


> @Dag,
> 
> Nice unit, I don't see any Yamaha Blowers here in New England, I mainly see Ariens, Toro and Craftsman … But I do have an older Yamaha Receiver, great sound with my Polk Surround system, love it.


A good sound system is also very important! Now I listen to Dire Straits, Once upon a time in the west:wink2:
Polk is good stuff!


----------



## SilentHatch (Aug 23, 2019)

@Dag Johnsen,

Jealous of you and your Yamaha!

There was a Yamaha blower near my work for sale for $500 and just needed a new pull start.. since I just bought my Honda in September, I cannot justify a second blower yet..... Pic is awesome and blower looks happy to be huckin' snow!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Love the Yamaha:wink2:




Hello Dag,


Did you trade up and purchase a 1332???????? or is that the 1028??????

Leon


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

leonz said:


> Hello Dag,
> 
> 
> Did you trade up and purchase a 1332???????? or is that the 1028??????
> ...


Hi Leon,


I did not trade up because the other one are crazy heavy:surprise:The 1028 are better for the job I need to do, Heavy but still easy to handle. I turn a lot on the terrasse, the big one has to be turned With the levers due to the weigth. I still want one though:wink2:Actually the one I looked at was also a 1028 but the T model that have the fancy turning system and weighs 110 pounds more, same 9,5 hp engine.


Cheers!


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*The Honda*



SilentHatch said:


> @*Dag Johnsen*,
> 
> Jealous of you and your Yamaha!
> 
> There was a Yamaha blower near my work for sale for $500 and just needed a new pull start.. since I just bought my Honda in September, I cannot justify a second blower yet..... Pic is awesome and blower looks happy to be huckin' snow!


I bet the Honda is a really good too:wink2: Had some snow yet?


Dag


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Dag,


Thanks so much for the update, I would imagine the steering brakes will be coming on the Canadian 1028 models next year if they are not there already.

Leon


----------



## SilentHatch (Aug 23, 2019)

Dag Johnsen said:


> I bet the Honda is a really good too:wink2: Had some snow yet?
> 
> 
> Dag


Hi Dag,

Weather forecast says our first snow tomorrow night into Monday, somewhere between 5-10"!

Just got the snowblower back home about an hour ago from a buddy's place, my auger belt was rubbing and not turning so we fixed it. Runs like a champ now, look forward to seeing how far I can send the snow!

James


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Still in love with the YS624T. 



Worth every penny and money was really tight when we bought it.


----------

